# RecipeDB - Robust Porter



## manticle (17/12/09)

Robust Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes A few ingredients that aren't in the drop down menu. I used Joe White black not hoepfner black. PLEASE REPLACE WEYERMAN VIENNA WITH DINGEMANS BISCUIT. Briess Victory or Wey Vienna are possible subs. 3-4 litres of total wort should be caramelised to a dark thick toffee, just shy of being burned, then added back into the boil. Watch the latter stages of caramelisation like a hawk. I cold condition and fine all my beers (except hefes). Mash @ 67. Actual attenuation was better than suggested here: from memory my first hit 1012-1014. NB: While the above turns out great with the grains listed, I have since switched to simpsons for all my UK style beers. Their specialty roasted malts are great, their maris is delicious and their heritage crystal particularly tasty.NB (ii): While the flavour of the thick wort toffee is delicious, I have found it to affect head retention in a way that reducing wort to a thick but still runny syrup does not. The less viscous reduction still adds to flavour.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.15 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.15 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.15 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.075 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.075 kg Hoepfner Black Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 45mins)    20 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1099 - Whitbread Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.063 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 22.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.71%   Colour 58 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## big78sam (18/12/09)

Recipe looks great but given I BIAB what should I do about caramelising first runnings? As an AG noob I'm guessing with BIAB there are no first runnings as such, Do I just take 6 litres out of the urn?


----------



## RdeVjun (18/12/09)

big78sam said:


> Recipe looks great but given I BIAB what should I do about caramelising first runnings? As an AG noob I'm guessing with BIAB there are no first runnings as such, Do I just take 6 litres out of the urn?


That's what I would do. I'm a BIABer but use a stockpot and dunk sparge, so slightly different to your setup. I take wort from the first bag lift for caramelising, although never as much as 6L, but this would be OK for urn- based I would think. 6L will probably take quite some time to reduce, so depending on your heat source, be prepared to pause the boil while it finishes, even delay starting it.

This thread might be useful, if you haven't seen it before, I think we might've reached a consensus that citric acid isn't really needed, I certainly don't use it any more. BTW, interesting to note that maltose caramelises at 180C, I didn't know this until recently. What the implications are from this are, I have an idea- may mean that many of us may've been pulling up short and would explain the mixed results. (Damn, I just did one that I deliberately pulled up early with...  )


----------



## WarmBeer (18/12/09)

Just thinking about the caramelisation of the first runnings. By reducing 6 lt down to, say, 1-2lt, will I need to adjust my targeted batch size up by the 4 odd litres I will lose to evaporation?

I'm asking because I "No Chill", and want to get a full cube in order to avoid extra headspace and oxygenation.

Will adding the extra 4 litres in the mash, affect the efficiency? It shouldn't, as the same amount of sugars should be extracted, it will just give a higher initial water:grain ratio.

Anybody got any experience with how this will affect the beer?


----------



## manticle (18/12/09)

I'm a bit rough with some of my measurements sometimes so 6 litres is approximate. I wouldn't go under 4 though.

I don't think the extra 3-4 L of water will have a massive impact on anything. The process is how I've done it twice now and both times it seemed to work ok. Consider that your evaporating extra water off during the caramelisation process so it's just compensation.

Someone else may have a more detailed explanation but the recipe turns out nicely.


----------



## manticle (16/2/10)

Just to update - I've scaled down the caramelisation to 3-4 litres of total runnings. If reduced to the right consistency the flavour is very evident.

The other hint is to use a wide based pan as it tends to reduce quicker than a tall pot. Tall pots have a tendency to boil over too. 3-4 litres in a wide pan should take around the same amount of time as a 75 minute boil (system dependent obviously).


----------



## manticle (23/8/10)

Further update - made this again using simpsons marris otter and ringwood yeast.

Entered the original version in a comp and received positive feedback but there seemd to be an expectation that a robust should be maltier and richer. MO certainly does this - I made my strong cream stout using MO and both have a much richer flavour. In my opinion both versions are good but if you want to hit that full richness with this beer then use Marris.


----------

